# Dragon Baby (Kill Bill)



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 6, 2012)

Funny!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/kung-fu-baby-becomes-youtube-viral-hit-06112012.html


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 7, 2012)

That was great!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw that yesterday and almost posted it myself..thanks


----------

